# 2009 Haunted Hospital Theme Progress



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Your invites look great! Tell us about you plans for decorating and post pictures soon!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I went to a party supply store today and they had huge plastic needles and a bag of blood with the tubes like an IV but blood


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Really unique idea! Looks great. Keep us posted.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great invites! I can't wait to see pics of your big bash!


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep us posted dude as I am trying to put something together now which is haunted hospital themed!


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow! That's really clever, Your party will be alot of fun!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

This is awesome! I love the wording on your Save the Dates.

I saw a picture somewhere of someone that put raspberry syrup in big syringes for one of their desserts. Thought it was a cute idea!


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

When the victims.... I mean guests arrive, I am going to give them a patient wristband with their name on with also a time of death! Also they will be given medication to take, in this case a medicine measure cup filled with cherry sour vodka which a great blood red colour (obviously it is an adult party!!). Any other ideas guys?


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Lilywhite (Aug 25, 2008)

Your invitations are cool.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hospital treats*

I made syringes filled with mousse and had a candy buffet for take home "pills" in prescription bottles.
Jello shooters would be good, also in the small paper cups you mentioned.
We did a prize drawing and put the cards into a sharps discard container. The drawing cards looked like prescription forms as did the invitations.
Hospital staff wore lab coats with stethescopes or scrubs. We also had a skeleton "mascot" dressed in a lab coat and people took photos with him.
I used medical charts on the walls and had an x-ray light box showing broken bones that glowed above the bar.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

Those are cool pictures


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

THiS would be so cool! It's a bit on the small side, so maybe a shot dispenser?


----------

